# Roland Print/Cut & Cut Workshop Mind’s Eye Graphics September 18-19, 2015



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Mind’s Eye Graphics Inc. in partnership with Roland DGA Corporation is proud to announce Roland Print/Cut & Cut Workshop at the Mind’s Eye Decatur, Ind. location September 18-19, 2015. 

This $149.99 per person 2-day hands-on workshop will be held at Mind’s Eye Graphics, Inc. at 1019 W Commerce Drive, Decatur, IN 46733. There is also special early bird price until August 31st of $99.99 and also a 10% discount to other members of the same company. 

This workshop is for all skill levels from beginner to advanced. All aspects on how to get the most out of VersaWorks software, how to use your Roland equipment to decorate performance wear, and using multiple medias to make your jobs easier and PROFITable. You will learn how to utilizing the Roland OnSupport to increase productivity, maintaining your Roland Cutter to maximize productivity, and how to price heat applied decoration to make a profit. 

Technical instruction will be provided by Daniel Valade, Product Manager of Roland DGA Corporation along with Rob Keuneke, IT/Digital Manager of Mind’s Eye Graphics. These instructors along with the Mind’s Eye staff are very knowledgeable and have more than 100 years of cumulative decorated apparel experience. 

The $149.99 per person workshop fee includes 3 networking meals including the soon to be world famous MEG barbeque networking supper Friday night along with snacks & beverages. Each participant will leave the session with various vendor samples provided by our sponsors and will also be entered into a drawing for door prizes. 

Register now for this informative workshop by downloading the information at mindseyeg.com. E-mail Stephanie at [email protected] with your completed registration form. Class is limited to the first 30 paid participants to insure hands on training.


----------

